# 2022 What did you do with your lawn today?



## Lawn Noob

We got a 66 degree day today, so I went out and glove in glove glyphosated some poa.


----------



## Powhatan

Hand-pulled poa trivialis weeds like this one.


----------



## Lawn Noob

I glove in gloved poa triv with glyphosate today.


----------



## Powhatan

Soil temp 35F @ 2" depth. Deer & rabbits continue to feast on the grass & clover and drop natural fertilizer. Hand-pulled some poa trivialis. Received from SiteOne the remainder of this year's lawn supplies, current prices are slightly higher than last year. Late winter dormant overseed planned for mid-next month.


----------



## Powhatan

All snow from last week's Nor'easter has melted. Soil temp 40F @ 2" depth.

Hand-pulled some poa annua growing on the lawn's edge. Have not noticed any poa a within the lawn yet, will start seeing them as soil temps rise in the coming weeks.

The varied moss plants around the lawn edges are now showing immature reproductive sporophyte growth. The sporophyte will become mature later this month or early next as air/soil temps become warmer. When I see the mature sporophyte, that's what I use to queue me to broadcast a late winter grass overseed. Late Mar on average for my geographic area is when soil temps are warm enough to start seeing grass seed germination & emergence.


----------



## john5246

It's got quite a bit of snow but we have some warm days coming up so hopefully it all melts. First week of March we usually have 50 and 60 deg days in the midwest so I can get out there and clean up any debris like sticks and leaves plus give it the first mow. It's not too much longer now boys...


----------



## macattack

I piled more snow near the street, no way will it be gone this week, even with warmer temps all week. Probably still 3-4" snow on the lawn. We have hit our low soil temps based on my graph. Picked up prodiamine from Lowes for next month app.


----------



## john5246

macattack said:


> I piled more snow near the street, no way will it be gone this week, even with warmer temps all week. Probably still 3-4" snow on the lawn. We have hit our low soil temps based on my graph. Picked up prodiamine from Lowes for next month app.


It can melt fast if the temps are over 40 like we're going to have here for a couple of days this week...as long as the sun is out you can see 6 inches of snow melt away especially in areas that get a lot of sun


----------



## Lawn Noob

I pruned back tree limbs to get more sun into the lawn.


----------



## macattack

Yea the front lawn is all north side. Hasn't budged much, but backyard is almost there. It's a soggy mess.


----------



## Powhatan

Air temp 64F, soil temp 43F @ 2" depth.

Spot sprayed non-selective organic herbicide Mirimichi Green Weed Control Concentrate @ 13% mix rate on lawn border winter annual weeds (poa annua, chickweed, and bittercress) before they go to seed.

Filled in some lawn low spots with topsoil.


----------



## Wiley

Prodiamine app applied this am.


----------



## Powhatan

Cut down some trees that were growing in the gravel road ditch and repurposed the trunks as a lawn border.


----------



## john5246

macattack said:


> Yea the front lawn is all north side. Hasn't budged much, but backyard is almost there. It's a soggy mess.


It will all melt in the next 5 days, north side will have some tough spots though as usual


----------



## Captquin

First mow. Added 40lb lime per thousand. Pulled a few weeds. Sprayed some in the driveway.


----------



## Lawn Noob

Blew the few random leaves off the lawn to get the sun in.


----------



## macattack

Tested out my new soil sample probe. Too wet right now, came out slightly mushy, but I could work with it. No issue taking an 8" core. Except for more heavy rain coming. Looks like a next week event to gather and send out samples prior to throwing down my pre-emergent.


----------



## Powhatan

Warm day. Air temp 74F, soil temp 49F @ 2" depth. Moss plant reproductive sporophyte growth taller, queue time getting near for me to broadcast grass seed.

Spot sprayed non-selective organic herbicide Mirimichi Green Weed Control Concentrate @ 13% mix rate on some more lawn border winter annual weeds (poa annua, chickweed, and bittercress) before they go to seed. The bittercress are starting to flower.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

I watched rain turn into freezing rain then snow.


----------



## Powhatan

Raked winter debris off lawn. Top dressed lawn thin areas with topsoil and compost. Grass overseed going down this weekend, anticipate emergence starting mid-next month.


----------



## GrassesinSeattle

Did a light scarifacation, mowed at 7/8", applied a mix of Micro's & RGS. also a little iron tohold the moss at bay.


----------



## john5246

I'm watching it waiting for the snow to melt (again) hopefully this will be the final melt


----------



## ENVY23

Spread fertilizer and dropped DiseaseEx to combat some rust, then sprayed RGS, Humic12 and prodiamine. Watered in. Highs this week in the upper 60s/low 70s, but looks like a cold snap early next week with lows of mid 20s. I'll probably remove my backflow again later this week so it doesn't freeze. lol


----------



## jabopy

Nothing but 100% rain and strong winds, so not even venturing out on the grass. Most of the gullies round the edges are level with water.!!


----------



## RCUK

@jabopy Hopefully you didn't have any damage? We were luckily ok, just branches/twigs/rubbish near us. I cut the grass on Saturday and cleaned up the beds. I'm sure hundreds of weed seeds have found a new home  :roll:


----------



## Colinwjholding

Got all my new bedknives on. Reels and knives ground and set to height ready for the season. We just went from 14°c and sunny to -10°c with the wind chill here. Can't seem to Shake the winter just yet. Unusual for my area.


----------



## ABC123

I watched it snow today, really wish spring was early this year


----------



## Powhatan

Air temp 70F, soil temp 56F @ 2" depth, with rain showers. Today's YTD GDD is 46.5 base 50F, last year it reached that GDD on Mar 12. It's warmer this year.

Noticed some new grass and clover emergence from Sat's overseed.


----------



## john5246

The snow finally melted, the sun was out so I walked around picking up some fallen branches. Soon enough my friends, spring is almost here.


----------



## Lawn Noob

Cut out 10sf in triv patches, fill those holes with topsoil, seed, peat moss, and tenacity.


----------



## M32075

Took a look this morning and realized I'm dealing with snow mold once again when spring comes


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

M32075 said:


> Took a look this morning and realized I'm dealing with snow mold once again when spring comes


How did things turn out for you once spring hit last year? Did you have to reseed or did the grass rebound?


----------



## john5246

snow melted again, grass looks nice, just waiting for it to start growing again. First mow to clean up debris should be 1st or 2nd week of March


----------



## M32075

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> M32075 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took a look this morning and realized I'm dealing with snow mold once again when spring comes
> 
> 
> 
> How did things turn out for you once spring hit last year? Did you have to reseed or did the grass rebound?
Click to expand...

Turned out fine just a lite rake with a leaf rake and a shot of screaming green fertilizer I had laying around that I got free


----------



## john5246

time to change the oil on the lawn mower


----------



## Easyluck

First mow of the season!


----------



## john5246

Easyluck said:


> First mow of the season!


you have growth? I'll be doing the first just to clean up all the debris soon


----------



## Easyluck

Yea still a bit slow. Color is coming out. I fertilized 13 days ago. Had to empty the bag twice and for reference during peak growth I'm emptying the bag 5-6 times.


----------



## ABC123

i walked my property today after cutting some trees and bushes that led to getting my mowing sandals soaked


----------



## Captquin

Dropped some and top dressed with peat moss.


----------



## Powhatan

Hand-pulled a few poa trivialis weeds located in shadier areas next to the house. The stems are turning dark purplish color; I've noticed that in previous years when it's spring, not sure what that means, seed head growth production?

Noticed some more new clover emergence from the Feb 19 overseed, ground not warm enough yet for grass emergence. In previous years I've noticed widespread new grass emergence when the YTD GDD reaches ~89 base 50F, that occurs typically mid to late Mar for my geographic area. The current YTD GDD is 56.

Removed John Deere X320 mower deck blades to have local dealer sharpen and balance them; the dealer charges $4 per blade. Inspected belts and greased fittings; not time yet for the other maintenance items.


----------



## Lawn Noob

I sent in soil tests to My Soil and Waypoint. It will be interesting to see how the exact same sample reads to these two very different labs. I took 9 cores, combined them in a bucket, dried them, crushed them, mixed them, and shipped some of the sample to each lab.


----------



## moedank

Oh snap. Good reminder about the soil test. I need to do mine ASAP. I've got a toddler and 8 month old keeping me busy. Feel like I barely have time to do this stuff now.


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511

Lawn Noob said:


> I sent in soil tests to My Soil and Waypoint. It will be interesting to see how the exact same sample reads to these two very different labs. I took 9 cores, combined them in a bucket, dried them, crushed them, mixed them, and shipped some of the sample to each lab.


Looking forward to this result @Lawn Noob.


----------



## macattack

Threw down the Lesco Stonewall 0.68% prodiamine pre-emergent @0.80# AI/acre. Rain on the way, don't even have to get the hoses out yet. No edgeguard feature on the spreader anymore. We will see how that works out near the sidewalk later this year. And I am pretty sure this is last year's supply from Lowes. Fingers crossed.


----------



## john5246

finally got out there and did the first mow to clean up all the debris (small sticks and leaves).


----------



## dawk

moedank said:


> Oh snap. Good reminder about the soil test. I need to do mine ASAP. I've got a toddler and 8 month old keeping me busy. Feel like I barely have time to do this stuff now.


No real time to do anything anymore. Similar situation myself.


----------



## Powhatan

Performed yearly service maintenance on John Deere X320 48" ride-on and Toro 22" push mowers.


----------



## macattack

Turned over the raised garden beds. Adding another 24 sq ft. Less to mow, oh well. Bought a 2022 Toro 21564 Super Recycler, delivery next week. I won't mow til last week of March anyways. Need to send soil sample out, bagged and ready to go.


----------



## 01Bullitt

Applied prodiamine to the lawn & changed the oil in the riding mower.


----------



## g-man

I took down the Christmas lights.


----------



## Colinwjholding

First cut of the year today! Hit 14°c couldn't resist a clean up mow with the zero turn. Things are looking better then I expected after a tough winter then normal!


----------



## Lawn Noob

I overseeded last fall with a tttf and kbg mix. This year, I have a pretty sizable crop of what appears to be trivialis of the largish variety. I was out there gloving glyphosate onto the green devil again. This practice does seem to work if you just have a few small patches.


----------



## Powhatan

Warm air temps with rain next several days, soil temp 56F @ 2" depth. Hand-pulled some poa trivialis and orchargrass. Pulled one poa annua with seed head growing on the lawn border, none noticed within the lawn area (yet). Beneficial clover starting to take off. A few native wildflower plant seedlings appearing.


----------



## Colinwjholding

Sent out my soil for testing. First time I won't be flying blind.

Also replaced all 30 tines on my Aerator.


----------



## Powhatan

Five day average soil temp 53F. YTD GDD 94.5, new grass emerging, falling water helped.  More and more new grass will grandually appear and fill in as soil temps warm up in the coming weeks.

Mid-Apr is when the grass is full and tall enough for it's first cut of the season. Late Apr soil temps warm up to 65F and that's when I apply the organic fertilizer first round. I'll also spray N-Ext RGS to help the roots grow.


----------



## Lawn Noob

Welcomed my first seedlings for 2022 spring seed repairs.


----------



## billa9b0ng

macattack said:


> Threw down the Lesco Stonewall 0.68% prodiamine pre-emergent @0.80# AI/acre. Rain on the way, don't even have to get the hoses out yet. No edgeguard feature on the spreader anymore. We will see how that works out near the sidewalk later this year. And I am pretty sure this is last year's supply from Lowes. Fingers crossed.


I was at Lowes last night and noticed the same thing - there are still 2 layers of bags left on the pallet that have clearly sat there for a year.


----------



## Powhatan

billa9b0ng said:


> macattack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Threw down the Lesco Stonewall 0.68% prodiamine pre-emergent @0.80# AI/acre. Rain on the way, don't even have to get the hoses out yet. No edgeguard feature on the spreader anymore. We will see how that works out near the sidewalk later this year. And I am pretty sure this is last year's supply from Lowes. Fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> 
> I was at Lowes last night and noticed the same thing - there are still 2 layers of bags left on the pallet that have clearly sat there for a year.
Click to expand...

If the bags were kept sealed, they should be okay to use. I've stored many a granular product sealed bags for several months to a year and were still good to use when I opened the bag.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

I'm sending out my soil sample today.


----------



## Powhatan

Hand-pulled some more poa trivialis and orchardgrass that was growing within the lawn. Pulled poa annua (with seed heads) and hairy bittercress located on the lawn edge, must have missed preM application in those edge areas.

The fall preM I used was prodiamine. I don't see hairy bittercress listed as a controlled weed on the LESCO prodiamine label, but I do see it on the LESCO dithiopyr label ... interesting. I'm using dithiopyr preM this year as a change up.

Greening up without supplemental fertilizer.



Native wildflower bed on the right, new growth starting to come up.


----------



## 01Bullitt

Mowed the lawn at 3.5".


----------



## Majahops

Tears from heaven bro.


----------



## Colinwjholding

Broke up 100lbs of urea i got for free that was like concrete. &#128529;


----------



## Jeff_MI84

We had snow this morning, so I'll have to wait a few more days (maybe) to rake. So I assembled my new grease gun and greased the fittings on my new Lesco 80#. Might mess around with my new sprayer.


----------



## Easyluck

Mowed


----------



## desmorider804

3rd mow of the season. Central Virginia.


----------



## Colinwjholding

The tow behind john deere spraying got some new bling. Upgraded to a 13" tire so it fits better on my mower too. No more flats !


----------



## macattack

Planted the canna lilies I dug up last fall. Really needed splitting, they were clumps when i dug them up. Put some next to the house where the grass doesn't grow well. Picked up the Toro #21564 Super Recycler. Threatened the lawn to get growing or else. First mow should be next week or so.


----------



## LawnChief19

I got my 1st opportunity to use my new Northstar 41 gal. trailer sprayer to apply 45 gallons of Prodiamine this evening. 2" temp, 48 deg. 2" & 4" 7 day average 41 deg. After gusty weekend days when it was warm prevented me from spraying then today was perfectly still this evening. The last couple of years I used my friends 15 gal. Fimco. This year I decided to get a much better unit. I liked it so much I applied 25 gallons to my neighbors yard across the street. I can see I need to fine tune my speed and pressure to the new sprayer but that's easy enough.


----------



## john5246

got out there to mow and clean up more debris (twigs and leaves), it was nice to get out there again. No growth yet in the midwest but soon enough. Also time to sharpen the blade and check/change the oil.

I used put a nice edge on the lawn again to make everything look neat but also to check that the trimmer is working.


----------



## Bluestone

Spread .25lbs of N per 1K across the entire yard.


----------



## john5246

Bluestone said:


> Spread .25lbs of N per 1K across the entire yard.


I'll be doing the same Sunday


----------



## Lawn Noob

Pulled some poa annu and rubbed glyphosate on isolated trivialis plants. I have way less trivialis than last year, but it's still there. I'll beat it back a bit every year and win the long game.


----------



## ENVY23

Received my new Lesco 80# spreader today, so I got that assembled and then installed the Permagreen agitator. Probably keep my Earthway 2170 around as a "loaner" spreader since it seems every spring/fall someone needs a spreader but won't buy one because they "won't use it enough." :roll: Sprayed TZone/Tenacity combo.


----------



## jmice

Applied prodiamine, RGS/humic. Soil temps are about 57 degrees and are likely staying around that. Central NJ.


----------



## pgm

Almost 65° today. Expecting some snow again this weekend. Got out for the first time today. Cleaned up the lawn and beds from leaves and sticks. Used the leaf blower and also raked as needed to go over brown spots and stuck leafs. Found my first sign of life under the mulch in the form of new Autumn Joy's so that's nice. Grass still dormant but looks greener then any neighbors' so that's says something about last year's beginning at this. 4 hours in the yard made me happy.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

I messed around with the 2 boom sprayer attachment, figuring out the nozzles. Started raking the backyard.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Watched the snow melt and reveal parts of the lawn for the first time in a few months.


----------



## Ngilbe36

I'm dropping my pre-emergent today at a 3 month rate. Its a little early but, better early than late and it works well with rain coming tomorrow. Hopefully no equipment issues since this will be the first time the mower and sprayer come out this year.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@Ngilbe36 hopefully we actually get rain tomorrow, unlike the other day.


----------



## LegionLawn

Got in the first mow of the season and threw down more pre-em and fert. It's good to be back out after winter.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@LegionLawn that looks great for the beginning of the season. Nice domination line too.


----------



## pgm

Not my lawn but cleaned up a lot of leaves from my mom's extensive gardens and 9000 sqft yard that blew in late last year.

Also spent time troubleshooting a problem I found at the end of the season with my Toro lawn tractor I inherited last year and just completed getting back together in November after fixing it up since mid summer. The PTO pulley grinds with enough articulation on the left front wheel with the deck set above a 3" cut. After going over everything today I now wonder if I'm just pushing it too far since it seems to be a design limitation. I will cut down the belt guide and notch the bracket if it becomes a big problem but I can probably just avoid it now that I understand what is happening. My dad always cut his lawn too short in my opinion so probably never saw the issue.


----------



## M1SF1T

Jealous of the guys already mowing!

Most of the snow is melted in my yard, I blew and fluffed up some areas that were really flattened down by the snow, surveyed the damaged areas, worst is from my neighbour's inability to keep their tires on their own driveway in the snow... I'll have to put some stakes along that side of lawn next winter to help them stay oriented...

There are still a few freezing overnight temperatures in the forecast, but daytime temps getting in the 10-12°C+ (50-55°F) range finally in Southern Ontario. Hoping for a quick green up this year.


----------



## Powhatan

Spot sprayed non-selective organic herbicide Mirimichi Green Weed Control Concentrate @ 13% mix rate on lawn border winter annual weeds (poa annua, chickweed, and bittercress).


----------



## Tsmith

Got my spring cleanup mow in and noticed I had top growth in some spots already and with the weather changing quickly I decided to drop my Pre Em and fire up the irrigation to water it in.

The stray cat that hangs in my yard was not amused.


----------



## john5246

put down some urea to help get things going, we had rain so it was best to get it down


----------



## Turf Jitsu

I put down molasses, 15-0-0 with iron, SLS Soil Hume.


----------



## g-man

A green square without nitrogen.


----------



## Powhatan

Soil temp 60F @ 2" depth. Put down Espoma Plant-tone organic fertilizer around Southern Wax Myrtle shrubs. Hand-pulled some young ragweed. Anticipate Dogwood trees to bloom within next couple of weeks.


----------



## Colinwjholding

Got this flood damaged area repaired. Quick aeration of the area followed by top dressing with a 80:20 mix and seed rolled in.

Top dressing took about 10 mins with my new topdresser. So nice having the right tools.


----------



## confused_boner

g-man said:


> A green square without nitrogen.


WOW 😍😍😍


----------



## pgm

Put down my Prodiamine today. Single app at about a 3.6 month rate. A bit early but now it's done. I'm planning to overseed and will have some repair seeding that will need to be done in mid to late August. Got my first hose reel out and hooked up today too.


----------



## macattack

Lost another 20 sq ft of lawn to a raised garden bed. Went from 4'x3' to 4'x8'. Also 18" deep instead of 12". I' probably add one more this size and that's it. Need more dirt. First mow probably late this week after the rain or next weekend.


----------



## john5246

macattack said:


> Lost another 20 sq ft of lawn to a raised garden bed. Went from 4'x3' to 4'x8'. Also 18" deep instead of 12". I' probably add one more this size and that's it. Need more dirt. First mow probably late this week after the rain or next weekend.


nothing like having your own food in case things go wrong


----------



## Lawn Noob

I pulled another bucket full of poa today. Deciding on whether to blanket spray a couple of suspect 10sf areas with glyphosate or not.


----------



## Powhatan

First mow of the season.


----------



## frekwentflier

A few days ago, I pulled out the SunJoe dethatcher, set it to the highest setting, and "raked" all the Winter garbage off my lawn. Put the oldest blades on my Timemaster and bagged it all up. I'm already noticing a nice greenup. Better than all neighbors thanks to my Thanksgiving feeding.

I'm still trying to figure out the best way to raise up part of my lawn that does not drain well. It's already soggy and has deep ruts in it. This happens at the border between my lawn and both of my neighbors on either side. The builder didn't do a good grading job, so now we have to fix it.


----------



## Stegs

I put down 2 bags of humichar last week

Plan on doing 2 more bags this week sometime (if i can time it out with the rain)

Hopefully soil gets up to 50 here soon and i can throw down my first app


----------



## Jeff_MI84

I changed the oil in the lawnmower. It started on the first pull.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

In SE Ma, we are just hitting the ideal temps for pre em app.Timed my app for yesterday with the rain coming in today.


----------



## Utk03analyst

Got in the 2nd mow of the year.


----------



## pgm

Ran home at lunch to collect soil samples before it rains again. I got test kits earlier in the week from the MSU extension office at the county. Still waiting for the grass to grow here. I'm guessing another 3 weeks before I'll be able to mow the first time. All these mow pics have me checking locations because I'm jealous.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

Put a dent in oil changes,filters, air and gas filters. Changed the belt on the Scag, was pretty beat and was eventually going to snap. Gently Powerwashed all the mowers, ceramic coating will be next


----------



## Colinwjholding

Sprayed My father in laws side with 2,4d. 
Did a little bit of edge work and picked up my new mini excavator!!!!


----------



## Colinwjholding

First cut of the year with the greensking vi


----------



## Lawn Noob

Sprayed out a bit of trivialis and prepping to reseed those same areas.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

Watched rain turn into snow.


----------



## 01Bullitt

Another mow at 3.5".


----------



## Powhatan

Yearly maintenance tune up on the old WalMart special 22" Murray push mower. Dogwood tree flower blooms starting to open up.


----------



## Lawn Noob

01Bullitt said:


> Another mow at 3.5".


Beautiful!


----------



## 01Bullitt

Lawn Noob said:


> 01Bullitt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another mow at 3.5".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## Powhatan

KY-31 growing seed stalks, seed head not present yet. Hand-pulled some poa trivialis, orchardgrass, and poa annua.

First round organic fertilizer planned for late next month when soil temps warm to 65F. Will also apply N-Ext RGS and LESCO CarbonPro-G soil amendments.


----------



## g-man

no mowing
no raking
no leaf blower
no spring fertilizer
no winterizer
2in of snow over the weekend
frost this am


----------



## Vtx531

Lawn Noob said:


> 01Bullitt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another mow at 3.5".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
Click to expand...

 x2


----------



## Jeff_MI84

I got a peat moss spreader today.


----------



## Colinwjholding

Poked some holes with the tow behind aerator today. Then threw the garbage blades on the deere and dropped it too 1" and ground all the plugs up.


----------



## Powhatan

Hand-pulled some triv, annua, and orchardgrass. Spread topsoil in lawn low spots.

New Christmas Ferns.



Deer resistant native Wild Mint plants appear first in the wildflower bed, lots more varied native wildflowers will appear in the coming weeks. This area was once majority poa trivialis, I made better use of the area.


----------



## Dvxdarkvashxvb

put down hydretain and greensview seeding success to get center of my backyard to not be as barren; had layers of bermuda and so much washout cause my neighborhood has drainage across all our backyards


----------



## ENVY23

Went around stabbing orchardgrass with my Hudson weed brush. Been doing this for about 15-20min a day for almost a week now, finally starting to make a dent in it and hopefully getting it under control. Simultaneously dropping light, bi-weekly N to try and push the KBG hard so it'll fill back in.


----------



## Lawn Noob

Reseeded where I sprayed out about 100sf of triv.


----------



## T-McD

Mowed the backyard (still waiting for things to thicken up). Used proplugger on various poa a weeds. Mapped out our area for our upcoming patio pour in early May. Planted wild-flower/pumpkin seeds with the family behind the fence.


----------



## Pawel

Jeff_MI84 said:


> I got a peat moss spreader today.


nice, i bought it and used it last year - amazing time saver.


----------



## frekwentflier

Mowed low today and put down some starter fert. I'm going to do some leveling this weekend, so I want the grass to be able to power thru it.

While I was working out front, somebody actually stopped their car, complimented my lawn, and asked me how I do it! That really made my day.  I told her to come to this site, so hopefully she reads this and gets started.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

First mow of 2022 today, 2.25 inches, dug up over 20 triv spots and still not done yet. I had seed sitting in the garage getting primed with soil in a wheel barrow to fix the dig up spots. The seed was already starting to sprout so hopefully the spots fill in quick. Triv is the worst! Never ending problem that's the only thing I hate about lawn care


----------



## Lawn Noob

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> First mow of 2022 today, 2.25 inches, dug up over 20 triv spots and still not done yet. I had seed sitting in the garage getting primed with soil in a wheel barrow to fix the dig up spots. The seed was already starting to sprout so hopefully the spots fill in quick. Triv is the worst! Never ending problem that's the only thing I hate about lawn care


I'm highly interested in your pregermination plan. Please let us know how that goes. Post pics!


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

Lawn Noob said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> 
> First mow of 2022 today, 2.25 inches, dug up over 20 triv spots and still not done yet. I had seed sitting in the garage getting primed with soil in a wheel barrow to fix the dig up spots. The seed was already starting to sprout so hopefully the spots fill in quick. Triv is the worst! Never ending problem that's the only thing I hate about lawn care
> 
> 
> 
> I'm highly interested in your pregermination plan. Please let us know how that goes. Post pics!
Click to expand...

Pretty easy, buy bag of topsoil, mix it with the seed and water everything, just enough to keep it moist. Wait a few days and keep an eye on the seed, once it starts to sprout, start throwing it down in your bare spots. I got the idea a few years back from Jon Peters, very cleaver idea


----------



## Colinwjholding

Slapped down 12 tons of sand with the cushman top dresser. 2 hours total to drop it and then run the drag over it. Need about another 10 yards to finish up.


----------



## MrKip

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Lawn Noob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> 
> First mow of 2022 today, 2.25 inches, dug up over 20 triv spots and still not done yet. I had seed sitting in the garage getting primed with soil in a wheel barrow to fix the dig up spots. The seed was already starting to sprout so hopefully the spots fill in quick. Triv is the worst! Never ending problem that's the only thing I hate about lawn care
> 
> 
> 
> I'm highly interested in your pregermination plan. Please let us know how that goes. Post pics!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty easy, buy bag of topsoil, mix it with the seed and water everything, just enough to keep it moist. Wait a few days and keep an eye on the seed, once it starts to sprout, start throwing it down in your bare spots. I got the idea a few years back from Jon Peters, very cleaver idea
Click to expand...

This is brilliant!
Do you do the saw dust/compost first or straight into the soil?


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

MrKip said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lawn Noob said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm highly interested in your pregermination plan. Please let us know how that goes. Post pics!
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty easy, buy bag of topsoil, mix it with the seed and water everything, just enough to keep it moist. Wait a few days and keep an eye on the seed, once it starts to sprout, start throwing it down in your bare spots. I got the idea a few years back from Jon Peters, very cleaver idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is brilliant!
> Do you do the saw dust/compost first or straight into the soil?
Click to expand...

I just use top soil and seed together. The result is the same tbh


----------



## john5246

applied prodiamine and watered it in, there is no point in spraying prodiamine and not watering in because it will just sit there and degrade in the sun


----------



## Turf Jitsu

Manual reel mowed to 2 inches


----------



## MrKip

@Scagfreedom48z+

Thanks


----------



## pgm

Fired up the hand mower and gave the lawn it's first trim today. Just nipped the growth back to the 2-3/8" that I ended with in fall. But it is waking up. Pics from 3/16 and today. Gave it a first dose of AS @ .25lb N/ksqft afterwards too.


----------



## Wiley

Cleaned up some edges, double cut and applied tournament ready.


----------



## macattack

Finally finished prep work for raised garden beds, mixing in blood and bone meal. Walked the yard, finding spots of chickweed and clover to spray. It was super windy, no way to address today, 30+ mph winds. It will have to wait after coming storms.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

Lawn Noob said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> 
> First mow of 2022 today, 2.25 inches, dug up over 20 triv spots and still not done yet. I had seed sitting in the garage getting primed with soil in a wheel barrow to fix the dig up spots. The seed was already starting to sprout so hopefully the spots fill in quick. Triv is the worst! Never ending problem that's the only thing I hate about lawn care
> 
> 
> 
> I'm highly interested in your pregermination plan. Please let us know how that goes. Post pics!
Click to expand...

Here's pics of the seed germinating and establishing roots in the wheel barrow, just with 3 days sitting in the garage.

This is 3 days after putting it down in the spots that were dug out.

A temps have been somewhat favorable but the night temps are still in the 30s and low 40s


----------



## Easyluck

10th mow of the season


----------



## LawnChief19

I got my soil test sent off.


----------



## Lawn Noob

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Lawn Noob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> 
> First mow of 2022 today, 2.25 inches, dug up over 20 triv spots and still not done yet. I had seed sitting in the garage getting primed with soil in a wheel barrow to fix the dig up spots. The seed was already starting to sprout so hopefully the spots fill in quick. Triv is the worst! Never ending problem that's the only thing I hate about lawn care
> 
> 
> 
> I'm highly interested in your pregermination plan. Please let us know how that goes. Post pics!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's pics of the seed germinating and establishing roots in the wheel barrow, just with 3 days sitting in the garage.
> 
> This is 3 days after putting it down in the spots that were dug out.
> 
> A temps have been somewhat favorable but the night temps are still in the 30s and low 40s
Click to expand...

Nice! My poa repairs looked similar to your first pic after about 10 days with traditional seeding.


----------



## BobLovesGrass

I put down three bags of in theory pelletized lime.
But each bag had more other ingredients than the previous.
Here is the last one. Little early for N but I need P and K anyway I just spread it thin.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

I rinsed out the spreader and cleaned out the backpack sprayer.


----------



## LegionLawn

Cut out POA triv spots and put fresh cut sod from behind my shed in its place. Now I need to plant more grass behind the shed. I had about 15 spots I cut out. Hopefully they all take and don't die.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

LegionLawn said:


> Cut out POA triv spots and put fresh cut sod from behind my shed in its place. Now I need to plant more grass behind the shed. I had about 15 spots I cut out. Hopefully they all take and don't die.


I feel your pain and concern. Have the same and I'm not done yet. Been cutting out the triv areas, mostly small but some are 2 ft wide. Putting down loam and post emergent/primed seed down to kick start the new seedlings. As you, I'm concerned with the seed taking and being able to handle the summer


----------



## Lawn Noob

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> LegionLawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cut out POA triv spots and put fresh cut sod from behind my shed in its place. Now I need to plant more grass behind the shed. I had about 15 spots I cut out. Hopefully they all take and don't die.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel your pain and concern. Have the same and I'm not done yet. Been cutting out the triv areas, mostly small but some are 2 ft wide. Putting down loam and post emergent/primed seed down to kick start the new seedlings. As you, I'm concerned with the seed taking and being able to handle the summer
Click to expand...

I've done this the last two years in a row. The grass needs to be babied a bit, but it always makes it.


----------



## confused_boner

Took my hoc down to 2.5" gonna do it again on Monday down to 2" to get all the dead material out so it can bring it back up to 3.5" and get less yellow spots.

Also put down Lesco 24-0-11 about 2lb/M.

And watered it in with 8oz/M fertilome chelated iron & micros with the hose end sprayer to push it into the soil.


----------



## macattack

Bringing the HOC up to 2.5". Seeing more clover than last year, spot spray coming. I see less clover when I keep the lawn longer, normally 3.5" HOC. A few other weeds present. 3 dandelions have penetrated my defenses. Picked up standard weed puller tool.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

I found this in the flowerbed yesterday, looks like I missed a spot.


----------



## john5246

did another clean up mow for twigs, grass hasn't grown enough yet for a true mow. Also cut back some hibiscus plants and cleaned up more debris around the beds


----------



## GrassesinSeattle

It's been raining excessively here in the Pacific Northwest finally got a mow in at 1". This is my backyard renovation from last fall barrenbrugg RPR


----------



## JesseB

This looks far better than my RPR on the East Coast.


----------



## g-man

Yesterday I moved plugs. Admired the 7in roots in 3/4in hoc grass.


----------



## JerseyGreens

g-man said:


> Yesterday I moved plugs. Admired the 7in roots in 3/4in hoc grass.


Beautiful. What do you normally fill the empty holes with?


----------



## g-man

Step 1) Use the pro plugger to make a hole
Step 2) remove the dirt plug from the pro plugger
Step 3) go to donor spot and use the pro plugger to get the donor plug, remove plug
Step 4) measure the donor against the dirt plug. Remove from either one so it ends up being even
Step 5) Place the donor into the original hole
Step 6) Place the dirt into the donor hole (I normally place the top portion facing down just to get more OM deeper into the soil)

I normally do these steps one at a time so the holes/donors match in length, but it involves more walking. You do want the soil with some moisture (not wet, but not dry) so the plugs keep their structure.


----------



## whitetrash paradise

Sprayed pre emergent and some nitrogen.

I was looking at the Reno I did last fall and found this buried in.





Kinda early for seed, no? Hasn't been the greatest of weather this year.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

My front officially looks like a war zone of marker flags. I'm over 40 spots that's I've dug out because of this awful nightmare of Poa Triv. There's more to go but at this point, I really don't want to bite anymore that I can't chew. I may hold off for the rest in the fall and keep things under control with PGR. I just hope the seed takes on the dug out spots and can withstand the summer


----------



## JerseyGreens

I know this would be absolutely foolish since it's off label but I'd love to get my hands on some PoaCure...looked around ebay, craiglist and FB to see if any knuckleheads working at a golf course were trying to sell some...


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

JerseyGreens said:


> I know this would be absolutely foolish since it's off label but I'd love to get my hands on some PoaCure...looked around ebay, craiglist and FB to see if any knuckleheads working at a golf course were trying to sell some...


I wish! Actually my lower back and patience would appreciate Poa cure or someone willing to sell it! It's a unicorn at this point. I don't see if being close to purchase by homeowners for at least 5 years. Apparently for golf courses to get their hands on it, they have to follow strict guidelines


----------



## JerseyGreens

g-man said:


> Step 1) Use the pro plugger to make a hole
> Step 2) remove the dirt plug from the pro plugger
> Step 3) go to donor spot and use the pro plugger to get the donor plug, remove plug
> Step 4) measure the donor against the dirt plug. Remove from either one so it ends up being even
> Step 5) Place the donor into the original hole
> Step 6) Place the dirt into the donor hole (I normally place the top portion facing down just to get more OM deeper into the soil)
> 
> I normally do these steps one at a time so the holes/donors match in length, but it involves more walking. You do want the soil with some moisture (not wet, but not dry) so the plugs keep their structure.


Thanks sir - it does take more work but this has been my procedure as well. Debating on just mixing up a big bucket of bagged topsoil/sand to backfill the empty holes to save some time.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know this would be absolutely foolish since it's off label but I'd love to get my hands on some PoaCure...looked around ebay, craiglist and FB to see if any knuckleheads working at a golf course were trying to sell some...
> 
> 
> 
> I wish! Actually my lower back and patience would appreciate Poa cure or someone willing to sell it! It's a unicorn at this point. I don't see if being close to purchase by homeowners for at least 5 years. Apparently for golf courses to get their hands on it, they have to follow strict guidelines
Click to expand...

Their HQ is in NJ and I've offered the CEO to have a cup of coffee at my home...he probably thinks I'm crazy but triv will do that to us...

Surely someone here works at a course that can get us all some (this message will self destruct in 3...2...1...)


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

JerseyGreens said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know this would be absolutely foolish since it's off label but I'd love to get my hands on some PoaCure...looked around ebay, craiglist and FB to see if any knuckleheads working at a golf course were trying to sell some...
> 
> 
> 
> I wish! Actually my lower back and patience would appreciate Poa cure or someone willing to sell it! It's a unicorn at this point. I don't see if being close to purchase by homeowners for at least 5 years. Apparently for golf courses to get their hands on it, they have to follow strict guidelines
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their HQ is in NJ and I've offered the CEO to have a cup of coffee at my home...he probably thinks I'm crazy but triv will do that to us...
> 
> Surely someone here works at a course that can get us all some (this message will self destruct in 3...2...1...)
Click to expand...

Ha! Did he go for it?


----------



## JerseyGreens

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish! Actually my lower back and patience would appreciate Poa cure or someone willing to sell it! It's a unicorn at this point. I don't see if being close to purchase by homeowners for at least 5 years. Apparently for golf courses to get their hands on it, they have to follow strict guidelines
> 
> 
> 
> Their HQ is in NJ and I've offered the CEO to have a cup of coffee at my home...he probably thinks I'm crazy but triv will do that to us...
> 
> Surely someone here works at a course that can get us all some (this message will self destruct in 3...2...1...)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha! Did he go for it?
Click to expand...

The lead salesperson responded that the CEO drinks tea instead of coffee...basically said FU to me, ha!


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

JerseyGreens said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their HQ is in NJ and I've offered the CEO to have a cup of coffee at my home...he probably thinks I'm crazy but triv will do that to us...
> 
> Surely someone here works at a course that can get us all some (this message will self destruct in 3...2...1...)
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! Did he go for it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The lead salesperson responded that the CEO drinks tea instead of coffee...basically said FU to me, ha!
Click to expand...

That's a witty response for sure. Welp he will know soon enough or maybe not, how big the market can be, if this were to be the silver bullet. I understand the implications as to why they don't want to put it into anybody's hands but with all the landscapers, turf management(non golf) and diyers,etc. the market is massive. There's concerns with over spraying and potentially causing issues if someone doesn't apply correctly. I'm sure there would be plenty of people that would pay to get certified or be taught how to spray if need be. The amount of money spent on Reno's, overseedings, herbicides, labor, materials,etc. I'd be the first in line, if I could, name your price! Not all of those reasons are because of Poa but most of the headaches are from Poa. Some Reno to use a different grass type or better cultivars but most of the reasons are the nightmare of the poa's.

How long are the patents on these herbicides typically anyway?


----------



## togabrennan

Got a second mow on today, some areas I took about 3/4" off and others are still waking up and took 1/4" off. Felt good to get out again


----------



## Utk03analyst

Gave it a cut and trim. Last N app was last month. It will be carbon pro G and Iron until fall.


----------



## DaveVA

Lawn Noob said:


> We got a 66 degree day today, so I went out and glove in glove glyphosated some poa.


Ive got some sort of grass growing up in liriope, ill have to try the "glove in glove".


----------



## JerseyGreens

@Scagfreedom48z+ - they are filing their application for home use end of 2022/early 2023. It will likely take another 3-4 years before we get our hands on it. This is information coming directly from the Director of Sales at their parent company.

Not sure how long their patent will last.


----------



## PANICiii

Yesterday I decided to sprayed for the first time of the year on my new struggling/weak lawn from a Fall Reno. Located north of Montreal area, Canada.

Sprayed a mix of:
1 lb /1000 Potassium
0.25 lb / 1000 Nitrogen
7g / 1000 Prodiamine

I'm nervous for my newly seeded front lawn because I think there was some winter/freeze damage :/. It's 90% tttf / 10% kbg. Getting close to 50 F soil temps in the next few days.


----------



## g-man

14g/ksqft of prodiamine is the max yearly rate. Why that rate?


----------



## PANICiii

g-man said:


> 14g/ksqft of prodiamine is the max yearly rate. Why that rate?


You are right, my mistake. I did half the yearly rate. I correct my post :thumbup:


----------



## john5246

Utk03analyst said:


> Gave it a cut and trim. Last N app was last month. It will be carbon pro G and Iron until fall.


can i ask why the tree is recessed below the turf


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

JerseyGreens said:


> @Scagfreedom48z+ - they are filing their application for home use end of 2022/early 2023. It will likely take another 3-4 years before we get our hands on it. This is information coming directly from the Director of Sales at their parent company.
> 
> Not sure how long their patent will last.


That great info, thanks for passing it along.


----------



## pgm

Yesterday:

Raked up dead grass spots and 2nd cut still at 2-3/8". It's already looking a lot better shorter than last spring and fall. I kept it at 3.5-4" last year and am liking the lower cut, aside from some brown spots that I hope grow out.

Changed push mower oil.

Handpulled some coarse fescue and weeds.

Broke in my new Spraymate Tornado from Lowes. First backpack. Upgrade for me from the 2gal Pump Zero. Calibrated and the applied my 2nd N app of .25lb/ksqft, first using disolved granulars. Actually a little less. I calibrated perfectly at 1ksqft /gallon on the driveway but I guess I walk faster in the yard with a full backpack. Finished with 3/4 gallon left in the tank. I need to work on my pace before using anything too sensitive.

Had a bunch of rain last night and it's going to be our first real warmup this weekend. Close to 80° both days. I expect a lot of new growth this weekend. Finally!

Already changed the guts on one of my Mansfield outdoor faucets. Off to dig out a new bed on the side of the house.


----------



## cahood

Applied first round of fungicide azoxy & prop mix


----------



## PNW_George

Put the Verti-Cutter cassette on the Dennis and made a couple passes at 90 degrees. It is finally warm enough to over seed, I hope, and I was finally able to get grass seed early enough to get it down in time. Our Australian Shepherd turned two today and is as crazy and destructive as ever but I will try and keep him in check and take both Aussies on more walks rather than let them tear around the lawn until it takes deeper roots.


----------



## pgm

Picked up and put down a yard and a half of mulch in the new bed I dug and deturfed yesterday along with the front extensions I added a week ago, and re-Preened the front and side.









Tuned the carb on the rider and cut the lawn again. It had grown over 1/2" since Friday so cut it at 2-1/2". Rider deck scalped an uneven spot to 1". First time cutting with it. Didn't look terrible at 1" surprisingly but I have no plans to go that short. Will level that spot in fall.

Heavy handedly raked brown spots again and bagged with the push mower. First time ever using That will probably be it since it was looking great yesterday and today between 2-1/2 and 3", so will probably move up into that range hoc for the rest of the spring.

Handpulled some more course bladed fescue. At this rate I'm thinking I may not need to glysophate in the fall.

Spot sprayed triclopyr in my yard for some remaining creeping charlie I noticed popping 
up. Also did the neighbor lady's with heavy doses. Being nice but also trying to keep that jungle of charlie at bay too. Mine is well under control now.

Her side of fence:


My side of fence:



Well, consecutive 10 hour days working in the yard complete. Glad it was finally nice enough. Back to 40° high by Wednesday again though,, so I'll take it when I can.


----------



## PerennialRyeglass

First time spraying, I put down 5g of prodiamine/1k sqft. I'm late getting on it, but hopefully it does something for me. Already have a couple odd weeds popping up (southern Ontario)


----------



## LawnChief19

I spot sprayed broadleaf weeds with three-way. When your lawn is dense that isn't too many to spray. I took a tank full over to the neighbors yellow flowered fuzzy ball "yard" and "helped" them out. Less there, less over here. You can sure tell it has been very windy here for quite awhile. Three of us around here had our tow behind sprayers in action since it was so still.


----------



## frekwentflier

Yesterday I put down my first app of TNex and FAS. Looking forward to that wonderful green pop! We're getting some nice rain today, so perfect timing for the app.


----------



## Utk03analyst

Gave it a cut at 3.5 trying to beat the rain. It's showing a little drought stress but should be good a little under an inch of rain expected tonight.


----------



## Lawn Noob

I have germination in the poa follow on touch up areas and I also marveled at just how much kbg took hold during my overseed last fall. I was not expecting that kind of success introducing kbg into pretty thick tall fescue.


----------



## spaceman_spiff

Unpacked my new Greenworks Pro 80V mower and gave it a test run. Love it!


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511

@spaceman_spiff, I have the same mower that I purchased at Costco. Used it a dozen times and it's great!


----------



## spaceman_spiff

Glen_Cove_5511 said:


> @spaceman_spiff, I have the same mower that I purchased at Costco. Used it a dozen times and it's great!


Ha, I just bought it from Costco a couple weeks ago too. Killer deal!


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

The Poa triv dig out continues. All the flags are markers for spots and I still have another session or 2 to go before I'm satisfied. I won't get all of it, I'm sure but at least the war won't be as bad next time


----------



## Utk03analyst

john5246 said:


> Utk03analyst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gave it a cut and trim. Last N app was last month. It will be carbon pro G and Iron until fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can i ask why the tree is recessed below the turf
Click to expand...

Tree is actually at grade level when the house was built looks low because of the height of the grass watched This old house once and they said you shouldn't make mulch mounds as it encourages the roots to grow up and can actually wrap around and choke out the tree. I don't mulch I drop compost and manure there every year and have Vinca in my main flower bed.


----------



## Mdew091

Got my backyard off and running! The front which faces west and was slightly renovated last fall is a little slower....


----------



## Lawn Noob

Mdew091 said:


> Got my backyard off and running! The front which faces west and was slightly renovated last fall is a little slower....


Looks good! Beautiful dog too.


----------



## TheZMan

Watching my sod fail from last fall.


----------



## psider25

Laid down some early spring stripes.

Then went crazy on poa a and some of what I suspected was triv. Spot sprayed glyphosate as hand pulling last season must not have helped. Hopefully I didn't step in anything I sprayed


----------



## john5246

Utk03analyst said:


> Gave it a cut at 3.5 trying to beat the rain. It's showing a little drought stress but should be good a little under an inch of rain expected tonight.


your edging is perfect, I know there's sunlight out but I would spay some iron to get it a little more green...but it's hard to tell how green with that lighting


----------



## Wiley

May Day Maypole


----------



## frekwentflier

Put down Milo, Grubex, DiseaseX, and Spectracide Weed Stop (Dithiopyr). Water in a little tomorrow morning, and may get rain tomorrow afternoon and Friday.

PGR working well. Definitely noticing less top growth. I really hope those roots are spreading like crazy.


----------



## macattack

Gave it a cut and trimmed the edges. Sharpened the blade. Grass has been going to seed this past week, 3" HOC, it was probably 5" at least, and i mowed 4 days ago. Lots of rain, so it hasn't been dry either, leaving some clumps. Prime growing season, can't mow often enough to get a perfect look to the lawn. Meant to thrown down some milorganite but ran out of time.


----------



## pgm

Added a striper to my mower and striped for the first time ever. 1 pass at 2.75". I need to quit overlapping the wheel into previous rows like I normally do, but otherwise pretty happy with it for my first attempt. Will need to mod the attachment of the striper kit a little in time too since the bushings don't fit my mower's holes plus I want to add a QD option. But it works.

Hoping to drop another .25lb/ksqft N with an AMS spray tonight if I have time too.


----------



## macattack

The check mate roller looks like a way better option for my Toro super recycler. Looks nice. Though i have obstacles in the yard, raised garden beds, which make for lots of turning. How does the roller handle backing up? The Toro stryper looks like it will break after one use. And you could probably weight down the check mate some to get more effect.


----------



## M32075

spaceman_spiff said:


> Glen_Cove_5511 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @spaceman_spiff, I have the same mower that I purchased at Costco. Used it a dozen times and it's great!
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, I just bought it from Costco a couple weeks ago too. Killer deal!
Click to expand...

What's the damage on this killer deal? Think it can handle cutting zoysia?


----------



## pgm

macattack said:


> The check mate roller looks like a way better option for my Toro super recycler. Looks nice. Though i have obstacles in the yard, raised garden beds, which make for lots of turning. How does the roller handle backing up? The Toro stryper looks like it will break after one use. And you could probably weight down the check mate some to get more effect.


Aside from the extra weight, backing up was unnoticeable. Turning 180° was barely noticeable. In the couple spots I would normally lift the rear and shift, that it was noticeable as in the roller dragged, but I can learn to do more of a 3 point turn there.

I did notice the personal pace belt engagement was squealing on take off but grass was also a bit damp so will see if it's a real issue tomorrow when I cut again. I replaced the belt last year so it's probably fine. It may help to tighten up the traction a bit to account for the extra new weight too.


----------



## Lawn Noob

Mowed, put down .75# nitrogen per k via Flagship, and put down .48 ounce per k of Dimension.


----------



## drcolossus11

PGR and FAS application.


----------



## TheZMan

Weekly Sprayable AMS


----------



## LegionLawn

Walked around to inspect for fungus. All clear &#129488;


----------



## Jeff_MI84

I was going to put down urea today, but woke up realizing that the sprinklers went off this morning because I neglected to change the program in Hydrawise. Sooo, tomorrow.


----------



## ENVY23

Mowed. Usually alternate between straight lines and 45° lines, so today I decided to use those as a base and try the zigzag pattern. First and last time I'll do that. :lol: I knew it wasn't the most efficient way to mow, but it's REALLY inefficient. Doesn't even look that good, IMO. Reminds me of Charlie Brown's shirt. lol


----------



## thecutter64

Nothing . It was raining two days straight . The ground was wet and it was windy as heck today


----------



## spaceman_spiff

M32075 said:


> spaceman_spiff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glen_Cove_5511 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @spaceman_spiff, I have the same mower that I purchased at Costco. Used it a dozen times and it's great!
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, I just bought it from Costco a couple weeks ago too. Killer deal!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's the damage on this killer deal? Think it can handle cutting zoysia?
Click to expand...

$530:
https://www.costco.com/greenworks-80v-mower-with-two-4ah-batteries-and-rapid-charger.product.100791098.html

I've mowed my 1600 sq ft four times now, and I just depleted one battery. This thing is great, plus I got a Checkmate striper kit for it. My stripes are pretty non-existent and suck, but I think that's more user error


----------



## spaceman_spiff

M32075 said:


> spaceman_spiff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, I just bought it from Costco a couple weeks ago too. Killer deal!
> 
> 
> 
> What's the damage on this killer deal? Think it can handle cutting zoysia?
Click to expand...

$530 (it's $800 on the Greenworks website :shock:
https://www.costco.com/greenworks-80v-mower-with-two-4ah-batteries-and-rapid-charger.product.100791098.html

I've mowed my 1600 sq ft 3-4 times now, and I just depleted one battery. This thing is great, plus I got a Checkmate striper kit for it. My stripes are pretty non-existent and suck, but I think that's more user error


----------



## drcolossus11

Cut and Fert spray. Trying to get me edging a little straighter, but realized the curb is wavy…


----------



## macattack

Threw down some Menards natural fertilizer, 4-3-0. Pretty much a milorganite clone. Lots of seedheads everywhere, I can't tell which grass it is. Need some rainfall to wash it in tonight, then a mow in a day or two. Its at max growth rate right now. The Toro SR 21564 really cuts it down, even though i am mowing every 4-7 days at best.


----------



## jingobah

Put down Flagship on the 12th & had a lot of rain the last couple of days so the grass was growing fast…..today I reel mowed, trimmed and edged


----------



## macattack

Just picked up a new EGO 56V 650 cfm blower. Always a little messy post mow/trim, and I am tired of sweeping up. This will make it so much easier. Ordered the strap, as its a beast in one hand. Yet to try as it just rained.


----------



## ABC123

Ego blower is amazing, works fantastic as my daily garage broom


----------



## joec-ct

Installed fresh blades today. Old ones were beat, felt it was better to replace than sharpen. Ready for the season.


----------



## ISU

Reel mowed and made myself a budget HOC gauge for $35…not fancy but accurate💪.


----------



## frekwentflier

I mixed up Propiconizole, Humic/Fulvic/Kelp, Yeast, Molasses (homemade dethatch), and some Foxfarm fert and sprayed. Rain watered it in 12 hours later. I'm going to reduce my next TNex app by 50% because of the Prop. 2 days later I mowed at 3.25 inches. We've been getting up into the mid-80s lately, but it's supposed to cool down and get some rain. I plan on increasing to 3.75 inches in a week or 2, then 4.25 in late-June. I've only had to turn the sprinklers on 1 time so far this Spring. We've been blessed with plenty of rain, but I doubt that will continue for much longer.


----------



## Overtaxed

Getting ready to go on vacation and laid down my first ever PGR (TNex). Fingers crossed; I need to slow the lawn down so it doesn't get out of control while we're gone. Tried to find someone to mow it, offering 100 dollars to mow 5000 sq/ft 2X, couldn't find any takers. Finally got the neighbors son interested in doing it, but he can only mow it once.

Hopefully the PGR keeps it from getting too out of control for the 2 weeks we're gone. I'm mowing it shorter than I ever have (2.5") to give myself a little breathing room. Looks amazing at 2.5" (compared to my normal at 3 or 3.5), but I'm concerned it's bad for the lawn to take it down that far. I'll bring it back up once we get back. Very curious to see how TNex works and if it's as good as some people say it is!


----------



## Want2BS8ed

Pulled, sharpened and replaced the blades on my Ego mower prior to mowing.

Waiting on a hi-lift blade for those rare occasions when I need to bag as well as a new blade for the Ego edger. Going to try sharpening the edger blade in hopes of a cleaner cut.


----------



## macattack

Apparently watching it rain some more. The rain gauge is filling up, 3" so far this week, another round soon. The garden seems to like it. Need to spot spray some more clover that I missed last month. It's at 6" right now, and a wet swamp in the backyard. Won't be able to mow for another 2-3 days minimum. At some point i need to just get out there, more rain next week.
Total for the week:


----------



## Lawn Noob

Mow,blow, throw grubex.


----------



## devanb

Scotts Disease Ex at preventative rate 2lb/ksq ft (15lbs on 7000 sq ft)


----------



## falconsfan

Quick mow before the forecast 4 days of rain. PGR is working great, barely had any clippings in 3 days since last mow.


----------



## AndyS

Edged. Spot sprayed speedzone.

The fact that I needed to spot spray means it's high time for my second app of prodiamine. High winds and more forecasted, so I avoided my WDG and put down some Lesco granular instead.


----------



## Want2BS8ed

Quick mow, edge and trim. Weather permitting the next round of Anuew PGR will go down early tomorrow before forecasted showers in the afternoon.


----------



## confused_boner

Made some extra thicc stripes

Need to put down some 18-24-11 fert (soil is low phos), tournament ready actesol, and a round of azoxy/propi.


----------



## Want2BS8ed

Want2BS8ed said:


> Quick mow, edge and trim. Weather permitting the next round of Anuew PGR will go down early tomorrow before forecasted showers in the afternoon.


Anuew, LESCO 12-0-0 Chelated Iron Plus with Zinc Micronutrients, and NIS went down.

Total cost of application $16.33, plus an hour-and-half of time (including cleanup).


----------



## ScottW

Added some Hydretain to our hanging flower baskets and a few potted plants around the yard. Got in a mow yesterday afternoon then threw down some potassium (this year's soil test showed a bit low again) at 1 lb/M just before the storm moved in. Got 3/4" of rain yesterday and supposed to get more this evening.

Need to get a bit more N down. Only given it 0.5 lbs so far this year (that was Lesco 18-0-18). Things are decently green but there are some not-so-subtle darker stripes due to my crappy Scott's spreader. I've got a bag of the Ecoscraps fert (Milo wannabe) from last year that I want to get out of my way, but couldn't get that done before the rain yesterday. Also coming up on needing another fungicide app in the next week or so. Might combine that with more AS and Fe, would like to minimize those stripes I've had for the past 3 weeks.


----------



## Bean4Me

Watered the lawn this morning for about 3hrs. Planning to spray PGR tonight after the sun sets.


----------



## frekwentflier

Put down my Memorial Day Milo application. Also spread 50lbs of cracked corn to give the dirt critters something else to munch on. Had a decent .5" of rain come thru to water it all in.


----------



## smartbutpoor

A bit late, but applied pre-em (prodiamine) this morning. Temperature was around 15°C in the morning and watered it down lightly (around 20°C now) - I'll water it a bit more tomorrow morning and then we are expecting some rain at night so hopefully the requirement to water down about 0.5" within 48 hours would be met.

I wonder if it's okay to put down fertilizer as well (Nitrogen / 32-0-0) before the rain - didn't put down any in March to promote root growth and now seems like a good time..


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

Applied .30lbs of Urea and 3 oz of FEature per 1k.
Hoping to get the pop before Memorial Day weekend


----------



## Want2BS8ed

I'm a day late... little wet yesterday so I had to bag, but otherwise a pretty typical mow and blow.


----------



## Want2BS8ed

Johnny on the spot today! Headway G fungicide down at 3#'s per 1,000 sq. ft.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome

Got a landscape bed specialist to come out and work with me on getting them up to snuff! So looking forward to get things back in shape this fall!!!


----------



## Johnnel757

Spot sprayed speedzone 1.oz in 1gal of water and believe it or not I have discoloration on the weeds not even a hour later.


----------



## Lawn Noob

I hit my nutsedge with Sedgehammer and the encroaching bermuda with Ornamec.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

Memorial Day Weekend Kick off Mow and Landscape


----------



## gnojham

I added fertilizer at almost double the recommended rate.
figured I would add double now so I won't have to do it again in 6 weeks or so. 
I almost added triple so I could be done for the year.


----------



## nikmasteed

Played around a little bit


----------



## Jeff_MI84

Nothing. It's too dang hot.


----------



## NJ-lawn

nikmasteed said:


> Played around a little bit


Looks good……like the house too.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

I dug up and moved some ornamental grass, then planted some cone flowers. Too hot to mow.


----------



## San

HoosierLawnGnome said:


> Got a landscape bed specialist to come out and work with me on getting them up to snuff! So looking forward to get things back in shape this fall!!!


What does a landscape bed specialist do?


----------



## jcs43920

Mowed the lawn with the Big League Stripe kit. Grey leaf spot kicking in, some stress damage from 95 degree temps in May. Put down some Azoxystrobin yesterday to control the leaf spot.

Noticed some of my Bewitched KBG getting beat up by GLS. Some repairs from my Bluebank, Pangea Rye was filling in nicely and looking good. Hopefully last weeks Milo app will darken things up a bit and the disease control can get me on the road to recovery.


----------



## spaceman_spiff

nikmasteed said:


> Played around a little bit


Come on, someone say it


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511

spaceman_spiff said:


> nikmasteed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Played around a little bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on, someone say it
Click to expand...

I'll bite... mulched bed needs to be a perfect circle?


----------



## Want2BS8ed

Monthly soil app:

CarbonPro-L @ 1oz/1k
6-0-0 Humic Acid @ 3oz/1k
Moisture Manager @ 3oz/1k


----------



## nikmasteed

spaceman_spiff said:


> nikmasteed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Played around a little bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on, someone say it
Click to expand...

Yikes! Rough crowd :lol:


----------



## ScottW

Yesterday evening I spread a 45# bag of Ecoscraps 4-2-0 to get it out of my storage bin, with a few pounds of AMS mixed in that was the leftovers from a 50# bag that wouldn't all fit into a 5-gal bucket. Worked out to a total of 0.63 lbs N/M with about a 50/50 mix of organic/synthetic.

Then I made a big combo spray app of fungicides & iron.
AMS @ 1.7 oz/M
Adjusted pH to 6 w/ a pinch of citric acid
Propiconazole @ 1 oz/M
T-methyl @ 3 oz/M
TG ProPhite @ 3 oz/M
Main Event @ 2 oz/M
NIS @ 1 oz/gal
Happily, no issues with solubility with all of the above. Quite a milky looking mixture thanks to the T-methyl, and with a pink tint from the Main Event. Not quite like strawberry milk, but in that general direction.


----------



## Want2BS8ed

Spot treated w/ Sedgehammer.

Very little present, however the nutsedge seems to be earlier this year.


----------



## Lawn Noob

Want2BS8ed said:


> Spot treated w/ Sedgehammer.
> 
> Very little present, however the nutsedge seems to be earlier this year.


I've noticed the earlier sedge problem too. It's usually mid to late June before I spray. I've already had to do so once this year.


----------



## Wiley

nikmasteed said:


> Played around a little bit


I think it looks bangin'!


----------



## ObiJuan22066

Answer: nothing! Just admired two years hard work trying to avoid full reno and bringing lawn back to acceptable. Full reno prob would've been best bet but still mostly happy for a first time lawn warrior.


----------



## Lawn Noob

ObiJuan22066 said:


> Answer: nothing! Just admired two years hard work trying to avoid full reno and bringing lawn back to acceptable. Full reno prob would've been best bet but still mostly happy for a first time lawn warrior.


I'd say you have lots to be proud of there.


----------



## Lawn Noob

I sprayed tank mixed propiconazole and Azoxystrobin. I'm starting to get a bit of fungus pressure.


----------



## Want2BS8ed

Raised the mower to summer height of 3-1/2"

Lots of leaves down from t-storms yesterday, so I bagged.


----------



## MissT

I sprayed Prodiamine and Humiron.


----------



## frekwentflier

Put down Humic, kelp, Prop, and a little fert. Also put down Hyderetain and watered everything in with .5". Looks like the Spring showers are finally starting to go away, so need to work on getting my sprinkler schedule setup.


----------



## TheZMan

Mowed - domination season has set in


----------



## jingobah

Mowed, trimmed and edged front and backyard, sprayed Propi preventative


----------



## thecutter64

I mowed @ 3.5, put down Milorganite and some Propio.

What are you guys using as HOC? 
Didn't seem to take off much since my last mow 5 days ago. That was cut at 3.0


----------



## MacLawn

Today I applied Lesco 19-0-8 with Dimensions.
Lawn has been pretty "weed free" this year
Did a spring application also. 
Now lets hope we get some rain!


----------



## LawnDetail

For my 1,500 sqft half inch PRG I applied

- 1 lb Urea for .30 N
- 18 oz VIGORR 
- 4 Tsp T-NEX


----------



## macattack

Mowed at 2.875" HOC. Throwing down Grub-Ex and 22-0-10 fertilizer (0.5#N/1k) before the rain this weekend. Just found out there are a couple of Site-One locations in town.


----------



## MuttGrunt

Mowed @ 3.25. gorgeous cool morning this way. Picked up additional fertilizer for later in the year / next year. Sprayed tenacity.


----------



## TheZMan

@MuttGrunt looking really good!


----------



## Lawn Noob

3/4# of n per k, spot sprayed sedgehammer, and blanket sprayed a problem bermuda invasion area with Ornamec.


----------



## MuttGrunt

TheZMan said:


> @MuttGrunt looking really good!


Thank you! Moved here last fall, so lots of "shaping up" taking place.


----------



## ScottW

Finally got around to fixing my Echo string trimmer so I could edge the walks which had grown a bit hairy over the last 2-3 weeks. It had been puking gas out the exhaust and wouldn't start so I tore down the carb and gave it a swim in the ultrasonic bath, installed with a rebuild kit and a new spark plug, fired right up. Maybe I'll get another 14 years out of it.

Other than mow, edge & blow I did more work in the landscape beds than in the lawn. Had to deadhead the spent dianthus, trim the dwarf hollies by the mailbox (my new Corona 9" hand shears made quick work of it) then did a soil drench of imidacloprid on the azaleas... all 4 of them have bark scale insects on them to one degree or another. First time doing that, hope it works.


----------



## Jonslawn

Tossed down some lines on the lawn


----------



## g-man

I was just reading this: poa palustris

https://turf.purdue.edu/fowl-bluegrass/


----------



## Green

g-man said:


> I was just reading this: poa palustris
> 
> https://turf.purdue.edu/fowl-bluegrass/


Here we go again. I went down this hole a few years ago. Never figured out for sure whether some of my Poa was this rather than Triv, but it was a possibility. This makes yet another Poa that people have found in lawns. I personally have seen Triv, annua, creeping/perennial annua, bullosa, and compressa, possibly Palustris, and others have seen Supina. A plethora of Poa. A Poa problem. Pick your alliteration.

I have definitely seen ligules like this, dark green, fast growth, purple or brown at the base, lack of stolons, etc...but Triv can have similar characteristics.

I can't tell much difference between seedheads of this versus Triv versus Pratensis. They all look similar.

I like the statement about his lawn having lots of weeds...probably right about typical for a turf researcher.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## 1028mountain

Jonslawn said:


> Tossed down some lines on the lawn


How do you like that pool? I thought about doing one on my deck. What kind of pump filter are you using?


----------



## Jonslawn

We absolutely love it and have a 2 year old who is in it all the time! I mean no cannon balls but to just relax in it for an hour or so a day it's awesome! I just used an Intex pump off Amazon and I believe you have to buy the inlet piece separately that attaches to the side of the pool on the inside where the water is sucked out of the pool! Their is quite a few YouTube videos on it these days! We just got a 5' one so me an the wife comfortably but I wouldn't want another couple in their too lol



1028mountain said:


> Jonslawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tossed down some lines on the lawn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like that pool? I thought about doing one on my deck. What kind of pump filter are you using?
Click to expand...


----------



## PANICiii

During a break in the rain today I wanted to spray urea and aome of the SoP I purchased last week. Did the urea but man the SoP I bought is super powdery, doesn't disolve well at all and clogged my sprayer. Kinda pissed cause I asked the person at the speciality place I bought it from if it dissolves in water and he told me yes. So yeah, kinda disappointed. Now I have like 50 lbs of this product that I think is of no use for me. Too bad


----------



## SNOWBOB11

@PANICiii Try mixing in a bucket first then pouring into your sprayer through cheese cloth


----------



## PANICiii

SNOWBOB11 said:


> @PANICiii Try mixing in a bucket first then pouring into your sprayer through cheese cloth


Thank you, will do. Hopefully I can get at least part of the potassium sulfate this way. Good idea 💡


----------



## g-man

It is getting hot in here so take... the water hose out.










And refresh on your irrigation knowledge with the  ET and irrigation guide . After spending on so many lawn products, avoid causing damage to your lawn by not irrigating enough. Also, start holding off on adding more nitrogen.


----------



## creediddy2021

Great suggestion G-man! I am supposed to water on odd days based on the association rules. I will get it ready for tomorrow for a deep watering tomorrow and Monday.


----------



## Want2BS8ed

Tank mix of Anuew (0.18 dry oz./1k - half my normal rate), LESCO 12-0-0 Chelated Iron Plus with Zinc Micronutrients, and NIS went down.

As recommended in the PGR thread, ramping down the growth regulator as heat increases.

Also stopped by SiteOne and picked up a pound of Heritage WDG to use in place of the Headway G sitting in the garage. I know it will be cheaper per application in the long run, but good golly Ms. Molly that was an expensive trip!


----------



## ScottW

Got in a mow & blow yesterday evening ahead of some rain today/tomorrow.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome

San said:


> HoosierLawnGnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a landscape bed specialist to come out and work with me on getting them up to snuff! So looking forward to get things back in shape this fall!!!
> 
> 
> 
> What does a landscape bed specialist do?
Click to expand...

It's just somebody who only rehabs beds


----------



## Powhatan

Hand-pulled several small crabgrass plants on the lawn edge bordering a wildflower bed.


----------



## TheZMan

Enjoying the hard work of edging and mowing last night.


----------



## macattack

Watching it rain, looks like got ~1.0". Definitely needed, but lawn needs a mow and trim, as it's been two weeks. Now have to wait a couple of days, with more rain in forecast.


----------



## MacLawn

Today in front of the down pours I mowed and pit down some Lesco 18-0-8 with alectus. Seen a few beetles in the pool so the cycle had started.


----------



## Lawn Noob

Put down preventative Azoxystrobin and hand watered some dry areas.


----------



## PNW_George

Some iPhone snaps, Stripes for the 4th.


----------



## jingobah

Reel mowed front yard and rotary mowed backyard…


----------



## macattack

Got a mow in. Lightly watered the front lawn 0.2". Got 0.25" rain yesterday. Trying to survive the heat until fall renovation time. Will be lots of dead grass to pull out this year. Maybe I should cave and just plug the zoysia throughout the backyard with a pro plugger. Not doing a renovation on it this year or anytime soon, and it could overtake the bermuda. Need to do it while active.


----------



## samevans

Bluemuda in Alabama. Hit it with a bit of iron and water today.


----------



## ScottW

Thursday evening I sprayed a fungicide app of azoxy + t-methyl, with some TG ProPhite. It had been 5-6 weeks since my last fungicide app, no real issues other than some little leaf spots down in the canopy so I just went with preventative rates.

That sat on the grass for ~1.5 days and then overnight Friday into Saturday we got >3" of rain dumped within a few hours, then more drizzle throughout the day to end at 3.5". Gives me a week off from dragging hoses.

Yesterday I got in a mow & edge.


----------



## M32075

jingobah said:


> Reel mowed front yard and rotary mowed backyard…


With the dry hot couple of weeks we had the lawn looks fantastic


----------



## Jacks_Designs

2nd round of gly went down today.


----------



## callmestevee_o

Just trying to make people aware -- I have 8lbs of SS1000 TTTF seed blend leftover from Seed Superstore that I'm trying to get rid of

SS1000 TTTF Grass Seed - 8lbs


----------



## thebmrust

Sigh…
I spent time with the sprayer:
Hit the backyard with a crabgrass killer.
Worked the pasture with Speed Zone.
Ran the perimeter with Gly+2,4-D to kill everything trying to sneak under, through or around the fences.


----------



## Powhatan

Mulch mowed non-dormant areas with a sharp blade, broke 1/3 rule.


----------



## TheZMan

Thiophanate Methyl, 1/2 Prodiamine since I never put it down this year, 0.12lb / M AMS....... Woooo hooooo


----------



## spaceman_spiff

Applied Simple Solutions liquid aerator. I've got some pretty compacted soil in the back yard that, in combination with low pH, is causing the same spots to die off every year.


----------



## Lawn Noob

I applied .3oz per k of Azoxystrobin.


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511

Found what I believe to be Pythium Blight. Contemplating trying to treat it with mefenoxam... that's going to take 2-3 days to get here or just let it run its course and plan to do a reno in September.


----------



## Rollie502

I burned the lawn down for Reno with glyphosate. 13,000sqft


----------



## PANICiii

Spot sprayed Q4 herbicide on front yard (2.8 oz in 1 gallon of water)
I hope it wont damage my good grass. Let's see!


----------



## Pannellde

Picked up my next three applications of fertilizer (early Aug, mid Aug, early Sep). Planning to spread the early Aug application this PM because we [finally] have a chance for rain in the forecast tomorrow AM. Hopefully, Mother Nature will water it in for me.


----------



## MassHole

Rollie502 said:


> I burned the lawn down for Reno with glyphosate. 13,000sqft


That's huge! What rate gly?


----------



## Rollie502

MassHole said:


> Rollie502 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I burned the lawn down for Reno with glyphosate. 13,000sqft
> 
> 
> 
> That's huge! What rate gly?
Click to expand...

5.5 oz per 2 gallons
Before Pics of front yard below


----------



## Allan-00

@Rollie502 What's the reasoning for the reno? What are you replacing it with?


----------



## macattack

Finally, was able to spray for some yellow nutsedge. Only 80°F, but really humid. Diluted the leftover Ortho nutsedge killer I had on hand from 1.40% to 0.05%. Next year I'll just buy some generic sulfentrazone, as this is a yearly battle. If it didn't damage the zoysia in back so much I would broadcast rather than spot spray. This needed to be done back in early June but had to delay due to the heat wave. I also sprayed a spot in the front where i accidentally transplanted bermuda from the backyard. It will get reseeded along with the rest of the front buried gravel area. Hopefully.



This buried gravel area has recovered slightly, but still looks terrible.


----------



## Rollie502

Allan-00 said:


> @Rollie502 What's the reasoning for the reno? What are you replacing it with?


Too many different types of grass mainly spotty think fescue and clumping fescue issues. Replacing with all kbg. Mazama, award, bewitched, midnight, nuglade, and Everest.


----------



## Rollie502




----------



## Rollie502

Round 2 of gly just applied.


----------



## macattack

Round 1 of glyphosate down on the hellstrip. I should be able to manage ~ 300 sq ft. It needed this after the ATT fiber install last year, plus some invasive bermuda across the driveway. I did put down Keep off Grass signs.


----------



## RJP

I put down my first round of Gly today on my 2000 sq ft reno.


----------



## Rollie502




----------



## Pannellde

Checked my rain gauge… finally!


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

Rollie502 said:


> I burned the lawn down for Reno with glyphosate. 13,000sqft


Do you have a journal to follow?


----------



## Jeff_MI84

I put seed in a raised flower bed that I'd like to try and use for plugs. Half is the KBG blend and the other half consists of last years TTTF, PRG and KBG mix (front). If all goes well, I could have 4-8 plugs for each. This is a reno/ overseed backup. I'll try and keep it for the start of next year too.


----------



## 7824

Rollie502 said:


>


That is awesome :shock: :clapping:


----------



## thecutter64

Rollie502 said:


>


Dude!!!

You literally torched your lawn!


----------



## Rollie502

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Rollie502 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I burned the lawn down for Reno with glyphosate. 13,000sqft
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a journal to follow?
Click to expand...

 Following Reno's done by Ryan knorr and Connor ward


----------



## Rollie502

thecutter64 said:


> Rollie502 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Less yo scalp! Haha, and hopefully some nutrients back to the soil…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude!!!
> 
> You literally torched your lawn!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lawn Noob

My neighbors St Augustine has been wrecked by gray leaf spot in days. I saw a bit in my fescue when I looked closer…in spite of putting down Azoxystrobin perhaps 14 days ago. I just went out with some 3336. That's my late summer go-to for gray leaf spot. Fingers crossed.


----------



## desmorider804

tttf/kbg cut at 2" central VA. A little heat stress, but hanging in there. Cut with HRX217 with increased rpm's. Will be smoking it off soon and doing complete reno.


----------



## Lawn Noob

Raked out some heat damage, roughed up those areas with a garden weasel, dropped seed, sprayed tenacity and 3336 over the entire yard. Long day…


----------



## macattack

Brought HOC down to 2.125" in preparation for next week dethatch session. Targeting 1.75". Working hellstrip over to get it level with level rake. I am getting good experience with renovation as its only 300 sq ft to manage.


----------



## Rollie502

Germination after 7 days! ***


----------



## Lawn Noob

First cut after seeding fungus spots last Saturday. Put down Flagship at .8 per k nitrogen. Seedlings are about 2-2.5" tall.


----------



## MacLawn

Started putting down some compost after aerating and over seeding


----------



## Pannellde

Got a chance to mow the front 10k this evening. We've had some rain lately so gave the lawn a chance to dry out a cpl days before putting a tractor on it.

We had our first hint of Fall this AM. 65°F when I got up which hit mid 80°(s) by afternoon with no humidity. Beautiful day here.


----------



## Lawn Noob

Put down thiophanate methyl today and seeded a few thin spots.


----------



## LawnDetail

20 days post germination after aeration and sand level gave the lawn some fresh diamonds.


----------



## gatorguy146

That looks amazing!


----------



## Rollie502

Watched it grow….


----------



## Lawn Noob

Put down .25# of nitrogen per thousand via sprayed urea.


----------



## Snaclerio11

Today, I finally found some time to tidy things up a bit. I'm currently using a time master so lowering my hoc is not as gradual as I would like I went from 2.25 to 1.75" (one letter on the wheel adjustment)after lowering the deck I mowed east to west and then north to south. After removing the .5" I have noticed I might have to do a light dethatching their is in an abundance of dead leaf blades within the healthy grass blades and my soil is dry. Which I'm starting believe is the culprit of the inconsistency of color and constant heat stress. My watering schedule is 3 days a week at .75" total. I will dethatch on Tuesday spray out Ams at .2/1000 for my second week and core aerate when the turf bounces back. Have a nice week everyone.


----------



## Lawn Noob

Sprayed a tank mix of urea and dithiopyr. My lawn is once again on point now that the cooler weather and rain have arrived.


----------



## Utk03analyst

Gave it a cut at a lower hoc and then expanded my tree ring and added compost and manure and compost and humus. May go with vinca to match my flower bed. Hasn’t rained in nearly a month and I’m dying to put some N on it before too late.


----------



## Thejarrod

Lawn Noob said:


> Sprayed a tank mix of urea and dithiopyr. My lawn is once again on point now that the cooler weather and rain have arrived.


Tank spraying was a game changer for me. i splurged on a spreadermate and it has been fantastic.


----------



## Lawn Noob

.15# of nitrogen tank mixed with .3 ounce per k of Azoxystrobin went down today.


----------



## macattack

Picked all the tomatoes out of the garden in anticipation of the heavy freeze coming. Who likes green tomatoes? Two nights of 26F next week. Ran out of time to mow. Need to maybe bag the leaves off the reno, or just blow them away afterwards.


----------



## wiread

got up early and finally sprayed some herbicides for fall. Leaves are starting to drop and it's been pretty cool, but schedules just haven't allowed for me to get things done when i want. heck, my last 1/2 nitrogen per 1k app likely just went poof in the air. Had time to do it, spread it, and then it didn't rain at all for 2+ weeks. I have one more to do, we had rain this weekend, but I had no time to get it down and was out of town again. Been a tough fall for yardwork for me.


----------



## Lawn Noob

.18# per thousand of nitrogen via sprayed urea. Growth has really slowed down. This is likely the last nitro app for the year.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

Mowed and found all the triv spots that need to get smoked in the spring. Somewhat of a depressing mow tbh


----------



## nismodrifter

watched snow fall on it for the first time this year


----------



## PlanetBeen

Cut the backyard with the push mower. (around 12,000 sq feet) second mowing for new overseeding so I'm still afraid to use the riding mower. Maybe next time...

Tried not to have a nervous breakdown over all the weeds coming in with my seed. Probably not "with" the seed so much as coming back because it's fall and the lawn was 99% weeds when I moved in to the house in January. Still trying to figure out when and what to do next to try to control some of the weeds before they get even more established. (besides planning pre emergent for February) 

Tomorrow... Front yard. Maybe.

I must say I'm pretty overwhelmed right now.


----------



## macattack

Did a quick half-baked rake of the hellstrip reno area when I got home from work in the dark, as neighbors oak tree across the street is letting loose. Should have just gotten the blower out, but don't want to show my neighbors I am that obsessed with lawncare.


----------



## confused_boner

macattack said:


> Should have just gotten the blower out, but don't want to show my neighbors I am that obsessed with lawncare.


The true struggle 😩


----------



## Lawn Noob

I spent a bit of time pulling triv patches out of the lawn.


----------

